# Respect!!!!!



## firstkid7 (Dec 11, 2010)

Do you think it is disrespectful that my wife took off for the weekend and she will not even tell me were she is at or who she is with. All she says is I am ok...... I feel like she is trying to torture me. This is the second time she has done this in the last month. I think everything is going better, we have a good week and then she just takes off. I do not mind her getting a break but why can she not just tell me where she is going or what she is doing? I feel like a door mat.... Some people as well as counselors are telling me I should not let her treat me like a door mat and stop begging her to stay.... I have cried, pleaded, begged, apologized almost everyday ten times a day but that is just not working.... I feel like she is a cat toying with all my balled up emotions.....Any advice???


----------



## Powerbane (Nov 8, 2010)

firstkid7 said:


> Do you think it is disrespectful that my wife took off for the weekend and she will not even tell me were she is at or who she is with. All she says is I am ok...... I feel like she is trying to torture me. This is the second time she has done this in the last month. I think everything is going better, we have a good week and then she just takes off. I do not mind her getting a break but why can she not just tell me where she is going or what she is doing? I feel like a door mat.... Some people as well as counselors are telling me I should not let her treat me like a door mat and stop begging her to stay.... I have cried, pleaded, begged, apologized almost everyday ten times a day but that is just not working.... I feel like she is a cat toying with all my balled up emotions.....Any advice???


Man up! No more crying, begging, pleading! It's making you look weak and she knows it. 

If it were me I would be out looking for her as I said in your other post. If I didn't find her then I'd probably be changing the locks. 

Listen to the councilors - they even said you're being her personal doormat. Sorry for the 2x4's you're in a tough spot. Search for posts by Deejo on being a nice guy and manning up. 

Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Stop trying to understand why she is doing what she is doing. Accept that she doesn't care what the impact of what she is selfishly doing has on you.

Act accordingly.

Time to pack her stuff up and put it in a storage unit somewhere and change the locks on the house.

When she returns? hand her the key and close the door.

Start divorce process.

She needs a cold dash of water to her face to shock her senses.

You need to light a fire under your rear to react.


----------



## Powerbane (Nov 8, 2010)

Additionally, just because you are a Man of God - doesn't mean HE wants you to be a doormat for anyone. Be strong, be a man!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

You asked if we thought that it was disrespectful for your wife to take off for the weekend and not tell you where she was at. In a word....YES.


----------

